

Complete.ly – A JavaScript library for auto-completion - lorenzoonycombi
http://complete-ly.appspot.com/index.html

======
udfalkso
Pretty neat.

Is there support for remote data/search?

I understand the need for responsiveness in this sort of UI, but in some cases
you may want more information to be available. For instance, in your booking
example, once you reach the step of picking a city it would be a good place to
have normal autocomplete kick in that hits the server-side search engine.

~~~
lorenzoonycombi
good question. There is no support for remote data/search. That's deliberate.
The API gives you the ability to wire up your callback functions and means to
change the array of items (the content of which could come from AJAX calls)

In future, I might provide an example.

Thanks

